# Honey, darling



## lidoil

I don't know how to say in Polish (to a men) "honey" or "darling". Please, anybody to make me a suggestion!
Thanks and kind regards


----------



## undraex

kochanie, słoneczko, misiu, skarbie, kotku


----------



## fragile1

*Misiaku - bear*
*Mysiu Pysiu - something like honye bun *
*Misiaczku - teddybear*
*Promyczku - sunray*
*Pysiaczku - pysk is a snout, pysiaczek - some small and sweet snout*
*Pączusiu - bud but more small bud*
*Ptysiu - type of cake with a cream*
*Perełko - pearl*
*Robaczku - warm - but a small and sweet one *
*Rodzynku - rasin*
*Rybeńko - little fish*
*Skarbie - treasure*
*Serce - heart *
*Serduszko - little, sweetheart*
*Skarbeńku - sweet treasure*
*Słoneczko - sunshine*
*Złotko - gold*
*Aniołku - angel *
*Aniele - angel, biger one*
*Brylanciku - diamond*
*Cukiereczku - sweety*
*Kwiatku - flower*
*Kwiatuszku - small flower*
*Kochanie - darling*
*Kocie - kitty*
*Kotku - kitty*
*Kocurze - tomcat*
*Koteczku - kitty*
*Króliczku - bunny*
*Kruszynko - crumb *
*Motylku - butterfly*
*Mysiu - mouse*
*Myszko - mouse*
*Dziubku - beak? sounds strange*
*Dziubeczku - beak? sounds strange*

*or*
*there is many diminutives of almost every Polish names of men and women*

*Have fun!*


----------



## mcibor

Just I wouldn't use 
*Pączusiu - bud but more small bud*
cause some girls/men might have complexes about weight and this word has a context that someone might be a bit fatty

I heard also

*Bubuś*, but don't know its meaning nor etymology


----------



## fragile1

*Bubuś*, something from *Buba* and *Dziubuś together (Dziubek - beak? ).* Buba is the word use when child make some bruise, some hit itself. 
Bubuś - somebody sweet, a little bit like teddy bear.


----------



## Mišo

mcibor said:


> I heard also *Bubuś*, but don't know its meaning nor etymology



Maybe Slovak word "pupuš" (jocker) has the same etymologic root.


----------



## francucc

fragile1 said:


> *Misiaku - bear*
> *Mysiu Pysiu - something like honye bun *
> *Misiaczku - teddybear*
> *Promyczku - sunray*
> *Pysiaczku - pysk is a snout, pysiaczek - some small and sweet snout*
> *Pączusiu - bud but more small bud*
> *Ptysiu - type of cake with a cream*
> *Perełko - pearl*
> *Robaczku - warm - but a small and sweet one *
> *Rodzynku - rasin*
> *Rybeńko - little fish*
> *Skarbie - treasure*
> *Serce - heart *
> *Serduszko - little, sweetheart*
> *Skarbeńku - sweet treasure*
> *Słoneczko - sunshine*
> *Złotko - gold*
> *Aniołku - angel *
> *Aniele - angel, biger one*
> *Brylanciku - diamond*
> *Cukiereczku - sweety*
> *Kwiatku - flower*
> *Kwiatuszku - small flower*
> *Kochanie - darling*
> *Kocie - kitty*
> *Kotku - kitty*
> *Kocurze - tomcat*
> *Koteczku - kitty*
> *Króliczku - bunny*
> *Kruszynko - crumb *
> *Motylku - butterfly*
> *Mysiu - mouse*
> *Myszko - mouse*
> *Dziubku - beak? sounds strange*
> *Dziubeczku - beak? sounds strange*
> 
> *or*
> *there is many diminutives of almost every Polish names of men and women*
> 
> *Have fun!*



Hi
Is this list valid also for women?
Are there different words for girls?
Dzieki


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi.

*Misiaku *might seem a bit too rough for a woman (unless your romantic times are nearly over), but the rest sounds just fine. *Misiaczku *is also fine.

EDIT: Oh, and see the Mcibor's post above in case you think the girl might be oversensitive about her weight.


----------



## francucc

OK, thanks!


----------



## arturolczykowski

> *Dziubku - beak? sounds strange*
> *Dziubeczku - beak? sounds strange*




Kissy


----------



## frenchboy

Quite a few of these are becoming more redundant and outdated. 'Kochanie' is still widely used and 'skarbie' as well. 'Kotku' is the only acceptable one left from all the animals.


----------



## Cynthia F

How about :
Malutka (referring to female), 
Malutki (for male) 

although I have been told some men may take offence to "malutki" as it may infer they are not too masculine. However, my Polish man, has taken no offence to it!


----------



## BezierCurve

> although I have been told some men may take offence to "malutki" as it may infer they are not too masculine


 
Only those feeling a bit insecure about it, I think.
Those forms are grand.


----------

